# How Often Do You Change Your Basal Rates?



## Tony R (Aug 7, 2014)

My son was having excellent readings in June then suddenly he started getting a lot of 12's so we increased the basal rates and for a couple more weeks he got excellent results, now he's started having a fair few hypos so it looks like I'll have to reduce his basals. 

Do other people experience having to change their basal rates every couple of weeks.  Guess the weather hasn't helped. Although I was surprised when it first became hotter his readings went up. Maybe that was due to a growth spurt?


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes we're having to do quite a lot of fiddling at the moment, we rarely get more than a few weeks without needing some sort of adjustment!  The main problem at the moment is that it's school holidays, so there is no routine and activity levels are a lot more variable so it's a lot harder to get basals right!  Last week we went on a boating holiday and were getting lots of hypos so had to drop basal down a bit, this week we are back home again and seem to be a bit high most of the time so am just starting to move it all back up again.  Next week we are at Center Parcs for 5 days so it will probably all change again.  Annoying isn't it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 7, 2014)

yes mine change every couple of weeks as well.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 7, 2014)

The weather has an effect on me. If I was on holiday I would just adjust to what it said on day. But have made adjustments to night time basals & has worked so far   Hope it works out Toney


----------



## ypauly (Aug 8, 2014)

I change every week due to shift pattern and every weekend as I am less active and require higher doses.

My pump has 5 programs and I use all 5 regularly.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 15, 2014)

Have things settled down now Toney ?  I think the heat has gone


----------

